# The Jack



## cflatt (Oct 20, 2008)

I know Diva is headed down here to win the Jack this year. Anyone else headed this way as well ? It's only an hour from the house and my daughter is dying to go and check it out. Looks like I have daughter, brother (Squint), his wife, my dad, and a bunch of friends headed down to see Saturday at least. Friday possibly. Would love to meet anyone thats going and say hey.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 27, 2008)

It was awesome meeting cflatt, what a wonderful guy.


----------

